# LWW Position



## Avocadioo (Jul 30, 2022)

I thought about applying for a LWW. I am not the type to order other people what to do. Not my leading style. Anyone know how to avoid feeling like that? I might apply if so.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jul 30, 2022)

You're not ordering anyone around.  You're relaying the needs of the warehouse to them.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 30, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> You're not ordering anyone around.  You're relaying the needs of the warehouse to them.


I work for Target and I am forever thankful. Till death.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jul 30, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> If I had to go and order someone to do something because someone else told me to do so then I wouldn’t like that position much. I’m more of the CEO type with visionary thinking. Shits exquisite. I don’t want to send bad vibes cuz that shit will come right back to me. I don’t want to have deadlines, I want to make deadlines. Lol but I will do whatever cuz I work for Target and I am forever thankful. Till I die.



You're contradicting yourself.  You think you're a CEO type yet don't have the balls to work your way there.  You're here for the company.  If the company needs you to tell someone what they need to do then you go do it. If you don't want to work for the company as a leader well stay as a nothing.  Keep thinking working your low level positions makes you great.  Target hires the worst of the worst to do this shit it's nothing special they make it that simple to do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 30, 2022)

Supply Chain Quality Assurance
					

@Hal it’s a lvl 5. Do I even stand a chance? I’d call HR but my sims locked out and the store doesn’t open till 10. If not I would turn down OB LWW for a shot at B2 YC.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2022)

1. Assessing the situation
2. Prioritizing
3. Creating a Plan
4. Executing the Plan (telling people what to do)
5. Repeat

You cant do it yourself, so you have to tell people what to do.  Explaining why you made the decisions or why they are doing that job helps people understand what they are doing is important to the plan.

CEO still has to tell people what to do.  I'd also argue that most CEOs aren't visionaries.  They have a team of people that contribute to them and it's there job to put the pieces together.

IMO, if your truelly wanting to move up at spot, pick a job and go for it.  Your not going to skip the line and jump a bunch of levels.  It doesn't matter what job you move up to because you are going to have to do dozens of jobs to get anywhere near what you want to do.  You might also find a job or career path you like more along the way.  

You are being your own worse enemy by changing what you want to do every other week.  Take what job you can get and take that first step.  You don't need 300 mentors or have the knowledge of a ceo to do that job.  

Lastly, if you do not think you can do the job of delegating then don't.  Not all good workers are good leaders.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jul 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 31, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> You're contradicting yourself.  You think you're a CEO type yet don't have the balls to work your way there.  You're here for the company.  If the company needs you to tell someone what they need to do then you go do it. If you don't want to work for the company as a leader well stay as a nothing.  Keep thinking working your low level positions makes you great.  Target hires the worst of the worst to do this shit it's nothing special they make it that simple to do.


I see your perspectives


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 31, 2022)

MrT said:


> 1. Assessing the situation
> 2. Prioritizing
> 3. Creating a Plan
> 4. Executing the Plan (telling people what to do)
> ...


I appreciate your perspective.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 31, 2022)

Most of the LWW at my DC are on a power trip.  They dont actually do anything, except walk around and point out what others are doing wrong, Especially the leads on the previous shift.


----------



## Luck (Aug 1, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Most of the LWW at my DC are on a power trip.  They dont actually do anything, except walk around and point out what others are doing wrong, Especially the leads on the previous shift.


I think my building got very lucky with our first wave of LWWs. Almost all very respected, knowledgeable, and good people. 
The second wave I am less familar with but I have yet to hear bad things. Sorry to hear that isnt the case in your building.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

Luck said:


> I think my building got very lucky with our first wave of LWWs. Almost all very respected, knowledgeable, and good people.
> The second wave I am less familar with but I have yet to hear bad things. Sorry to hear that isnt the case in your building.


The first wave was solid. I applied but didn’t get it. I’m thankful though because my two first leads were legit. I had more learning to do. Then I did Rework for forever and became familiar with Artemis and DPM and all of our labels and products very well. I know every jump code by heart and have permissions. Now I throw off ergos in Depal. A2 has a great team though and then OM used to be a PC. The A-2 key is more analytical and number oriented. We have an important visit this week word of mouth is.​


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> I thought about applying for a LWW. I am not the type to order other people what to do. Not my leading style. Anyone know how to avoid feeling like that? I might apply if so.


Did you apply?


----------



## WarmBody (Aug 2, 2022)

F


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you apply?


No I didn’t


----------



## Hal (Aug 2, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Not for IB-B2 LWW.


Why not? You don't need to be an expert in other departments to be lead. 

OB B2 may never open up and your missing a chance because you wanna stay in one spot.

Switching departments gives you more connections and more visibility to the leaders. It shows you can adapt, learn and grow. You want to move up? That's your chance.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

Hal said:


> Why not? You don't need to be an expert in other departments to be lead.
> 
> OB B2 may never open up and your missing a chance because you wanna stay in one spot.
> 
> Switching departments gives you more connections and more visibility to the leaders. It shows you can adapt, learn and grow. You want to move up? That's your chance.


Is LWW better than a lvl 2 for internal promotion?


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

LWW maybe


----------



## Hal (Aug 3, 2022)

Probably LWW. It's the most direct path. We haven't promoted many Merit-2 TMs as we use to in the past before the LWW rollout.

Part of the LWW rollout was to create a bench of talent to groom internal promotes to OM from.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

Hal said:


> Probably LWW. It's the most direct path. We haven't promoted many Merit-2 TMs as we use to in the past before the LWW rollout.
> 
> Part of the LWW rollout was to create a bench of talent to groom internal promotes to OM from.


Interesting


----------



## Hal (Aug 3, 2022)

You realize your OM doesn't make the decision right? It's your SOM and HRBP. And your interview counts a helluva lot more than you probably are giving credit.

Having a short tenure doesn't mean they're untalented. You don't know what they did before Target, just like being at Target for years doesn't mean you'll be a great leader.

Have you gotten any feedback on what you need to work on? 

Have you asked for feedback from your leader?


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

Hal said:


> You realize your OM doesn't make the decision right? It's your SOM and HRBP. And your interview counts a helluva lot more than you probably are giving credit.
> 
> Having a short tenure doesn't mean they're untalented. You don't know what they did before Target, just like being at Target for years doesn't mean you'll be a great leader.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## targetdude1 (Aug 11, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Most of the LWW at my DC are on a power trip.  They dont actually do anything, except walk around and point out what others are doing wrong, Especially the leads on the previous shift.




LOL that made me laugh, sounds like target. Some leads/employees just love telling on the previous shift. Like they love it.

We are lucky to have mostly decent leads in my dept, hard working and/or laid back. Even the exception has their good points. Since the "backups" basically do lead function all the time anyway we effectively have 4 leads...

But yep, that yellow shirt is like a showed off badge to many, a treasured status symbol...whereas the cool  ones usually could care less and dont even wear it half the time.


----------



## Luck (Aug 11, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> LOL that made me laugh, sounds like target. Some leads/employees just love telling on the previous shift. Like they love it.
> 
> We are lucky to have mostly decent leads in my dept, hard working and/or laid back. Even the exception has their good points. Since the "backups" basically do lead function all the time anyway we effectively have 4 leads...
> 
> But yep, that yellow shirt is like a showed off badge to many, a treasured status symbol...whereas the cool  ones usually could care less and dont even wear it half the time.


Yellow shirt? Just curious do your leads have an actual tshirt they are given to wear?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Aug 24, 2022)

Hal said:


> Probably LWW. It's the most direct path. We haven't promoted many Merit-2 TMs as we use to in the past before the LWW rollout.
> 
> Part of the LWW rollout was to create a bench of talent to groom internal promotes to OM from.


I don't think my DC got that memo


----------



## Gabrigawr (Aug 24, 2022)

As an LWW our biggest thing we watch for is process. We aren't supposed to be telling anyone what to do unless you team up with your OM on making any moves. We are to audit everyone in their process and anyone who is out of process needs to be relayed to the OM. You may have an OM that let's you tell them what to do but based off the training that they have given us we are not to be telling anyone to change functions unless partnered with an OM only to point out when things are out of process.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 3, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> As an LWW our biggest thing we watch for is process. We aren't supposed to be telling anyone what to do unless you team up with your OM on making any moves. We are to audit everyone in their process and anyone who is out of process needs to be relayed to the OM. You may have an OM that let's you tell them what to do but based off the training that they have given us we are not to be telling anyone to change functions unless partnered with an OM only to point out when things are out of process.


Leads aren’t supposed to coach, they are to direct. Direct tm’s back to standard based on observations.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Sep 3, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Leads aren’t supposed to coach, they are to direct. Direct tm’s back to standard based on observations.


Correct.


----------



## targetdude1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> Yellow shirt? Just curious do your leads have an actual tshirt they are given to wear?




Nah just the yellow jacket thingy like the trainer jacket but says lead WHW IIRC.

Seems like they cracked down a bit and they all wear them now maybe? Before some didn't bother, just wore street clothes like the rest.


----------

